# Battlefield 2 Memory.dll Error



## tiagoxxx (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my first post =P
When i launch battlefield 2 it says:
It wasn't possible to start this application because Memory.dll wasn't found. The reinstalation of this application may correct this problem.
I already reinstalled it,
Can you guys tell me what's wrong?


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi
This is my first post too  
have you got the lastest drivers for your video card? and the latest patch for the game?
You can get the latest pach here. For video card go to the manufactures website.

Tigi


----------



## tiagoxxx (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought my PC last month >.<


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it when you start the the game or when you go online?
Also what OS are you on?


----------



## tiagoxxx (Jan 7, 2010)

got that error fixed, now when i open game it turns black and closes


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

I have that problem loads thats why i stopped playing BF2 

Solutions: 
1) Is DirectX installed properly? Try reinstalling it.

2)Go to Control Panel->Sound and Audio Devices-> Audio Tab-> and click the Advanced button in the Sound Playback section. 
Now click the Performance Tab.
Now Move the Audio Playback slider back one notch (so its not on full acceleration) 
Click OK/YES on all forms to save the change.

3)Go to Control Panel->Display-> Settings Tab-> Advanced Button towards bottom right and then click the Troubleshooting Tab. 
Now Move the Hardware Acceleration slider back one notch (so its not on full acceleration) 
Click OK/YES on all forms to save the change.

Hope this Works 
Tigi


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

Has this worked?


----------



## tiagoxxx (Jan 7, 2010)

My brother helped me with it, after solving the dll's problems, i had to install Daemon Tools Lite to mount the image 
Lawl


----------

